# "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please help



## joeeh

*"Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please help*

Hi everyone I was wondering if anyone could help me with the following question?

When I connect my ethernet cable to my laptop, running windows 7 64bit, it only connects to an "unidentified network" and grants no access to the internet. When I click on the troubleshooting button it says that the "Local Area Connection doesn't have a valid IP configuration"

I know that the internet, modem and cables all work because it runs on my friends computer which has Windows XP.

I have tried:
- the ipconfig/release + /renew 
- turning things off and on 
- installing a new driver for the router
- copying the IP address from my friends computer to mine
- using different cables and modem setups
- removing bonjour
- turning the windows firewall off

I am really lost for things to do and it's very frustrating. I'm on my year abroad at Uni in Moscow and my Russian is definitely not good enough to deal with a technician over the phone.

I really would appreciate any help, thanks

Joe


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

can we see an ipconfig /all 

have you ever had a trail security suite like norton or mcafee

try in safemode 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Safemode with networking*
with a cable connected from PC to router 
check the cable - see if there is a light on the router accosiated with the cable port used , also check if you have a green/yellow light on the PC LAN port 
- try safemode with networking
as the PC starts keep tapping F8 - a menu appears - choose 
*safemode with networking* - see if that works 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
* ipconfig /all *
If you cannot access the internet with this PC, then you will need to paste the results into something like notepad and then copy onto a machine that can access the internet and post results here

We would like to see the results from ipconfig /all post back the results in a reply here

Hold the *Windows* key and press *R*, then type *CMD* then press *Enter* to open a command prompt box (A new dialogue box - black with white font, will appear on screen ):

In the command prompt window that opens, type the following command:

_Note that there is a space before the /ALL, but there is *NOT* a space after the / in the following command._

* ipconfig /all > network.txt & network.txt *

It will export the results to notepad and then automatically open notepad.

Now all you need to do is copy and paste those results to a reply here
to do that:
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Select all* 
all the text will be highlighted
Next
From the notepad menu - choose *Edit* - *Copy*
Now go back to the forum - reply and then right click in the reply box and *paste* 
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Hi thanks, I only have AVG on my computer no Norton or the like. I'm sorry to sound stupid but what is safemode? Is it a way of loading the computer?

below is the Ipconfig/all information:


Windows IP Configuration

Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joe-PC
Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No

PPP adapter Internet MTS:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Internet MTS
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.71.6.199(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.87.0.1
213.87.1.1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Unknown adapter Local Area Connection 5:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ZTE Mobile Connect Wireless Ethernet Adap
ter #4
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-FF-B8-BF-2A-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Unknown adapter Local Area Connection 4:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ZTE Mobile Connect Wireless Ethernet Adap
ter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-FF-B8-BF-2A-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Unknown adapter Local Area Connection 3:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ZTE Mobile Connect Wireless Ethernet Adap
ter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-FF-B8-BF-2A-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Unknown adapter Local Area Connection 2:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ZTE Mobile Connect Wireless Ethernet Adap
ter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-FF-B8-BF-2A-7A
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-A0-03-AF
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-49-FA-4D
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bcb1:53b4:a9c:40e2%11(Preferred)
Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.64.226(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 243838493
DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-91-59-CB-1C-75-08-49-FA-4D

DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{8F2A93BD-A19C-4EF8-9320-461672726301}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{3DE1FAC4-B916-448F-A747-E5A362D2FC66}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{CAB2AA97-0E44-4F9F-8CEC-DEA42FE9FAA0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:

Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3ca3:2a34:f5b8:f938(Pref
erred)
Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3ca3:2a34:f5b8:f938%13(Preferred)
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled

Tunnel adapter isatap.{E3F4BAF9-666E-4B3E-BA89-056878868667}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #10
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{7C32848F-010C-49A1-9010-859E29B48CF0}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #11
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{DF4E57BD-19A9-471C-AF00-A34C558F62D4}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #12
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes

Tunnel adapter isatap.{D31A8356-ACA1-4D61-BE48-D85493815C36}:

Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #13
Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

try safe mode - its a diagnostic setting that all PCs have - it will only the load the basic programs for the PC to start -

you may also need to remove AVG that can cause issues sometimes

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* AVG *
AVG Free | Antivirus Download | Free Virus Protection | UK

* AVG Removal Tools *
AVG - PC TuneUp 2012 | Registry Cleaner, File Recovery, Internet Accelerator
Download tools and utilities | AVG UK

* AVG Removal Tools - Old Versions *
AVG - 32bit
http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/support/avg_remover_stf_x86_2011_1149.exe
AVG - 64bit
http://download.avg.com/filedir/util/support/avg_remover_stf_x64_2011_1149.exe


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

thanks etaf I tried running the computer in safemode, but the problem persists, only connecting to an unidentified network with no internet connection


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

i would remove AVG that maybe blocking - you can always re-install if free version
also lets see all the services and if they are running


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*
*Services*

We would like to see some status information for each of the services listed below to do this goto
Control Panel>
Administrative Tools> 
Services>

then for each of the servies listed below - Please post back the following status information - 
If the service is Started/Stopped 
and 
If the service is Automatic/Manual


COM+ Event System (for WZC issues)
Computer Browser
DHCP Client
DNS Client
Network Connections
Network Location Awareness
Remote Procedure Call (RPC)
Server
TCP/IP Netbios helper
Wireless Zero Configuration _(XP wireless configurations only_)
WLAN AutoConfig (_Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only_)
Workstation


If a service is not running, 
right click on the service 
then click on properties and now check the dependencies. 

Check each of the dependencies and see which one is preventing the service from running.

Also to help us identify what may be causing the issue
Check the event log, there may be clues to what is failing. To do that 
Start > 
control panel > 
administrative tools > 
event Viewer>


*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

COM+ Event System (for WZC issues) = Started Automatic
Computer Browser = Started Manual
DHCP Client = Started Automatic
DNS Client = Started Automatic
Network Connections = Started Manual
Network Location Awareness = Started Automatic
Remote Procedure Call (RPC) = Started Automatic
Server = Started Automatic
TCP/IP Netbios helper = Started Automatic
Wireless Zero Configuration ( XP wireless configurations only) 
WLAN AutoConfig ( Windows 7 & Vista wireless configurations only)
Workstation = Started Automatic

I opened up the event viewer but I'm not really sure what to do with it from there. Also I have uninstalled AVG I'll restart to see if it has made a difference. Thanks for your help


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

have you carried out a full powercycle ?

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

* How to power cycle *

“power cycle” process to reboot or reset the modem/router

 Switch off all the devices modem, router and computers also unplug their power cables.
 Wait at least 30 seconds.
 Plug the power cords back in, but don’t switch them on.
 First turn on the modem and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Next switch on the router (if a seperate device ) and then wait for a few minutes for it to settle and all the lights to become stable.
 Now turn on your computer, You should now be able to access the Internet.
*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

also try 

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*

*TCP/IP stack repair options for use with Vista/Windows 7*

Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.

_Note: Type only the text in *bold* for the following commands._

Reset WINSOCK entries to installation defaults: *netsh winsock reset catalog*

Reset IPv4 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log*

Reset IPv6 TCP/IP stack to installation defaults. *netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log*

Reboot the machine.

If you receive the message 
*The requested operation requires elevation.*
Then please open the command prompt as administrator - as requested above 
Start, Programs\Accessories and *right click on Command Prompt, select "Run as Administrator" *to open a command prompt.


Post back the results here - we need to know these commands worked correctly
rightclick in the box
select all
enter
control key + C key - to copy
then reply here and 
control key + V to paste

*------------------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Hi uninstalling AVG unfortunately didn't work. I have done a full power cycle and that also doesn't seem to have done anything. I have tried the stack repairs and gotten the following messages:

Microsoft Windows [Version 6.1.7600]
Copyright (c) 2009 Microsoft Corporation. All rights reserved.

C:\Windows\system32>netsh winsock reset catalog

Sucessfully reset the Winsock Catalog.
You must restart the computer in order to complete the reset.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv4 reset reset.log
Reseting Global, OK!
Reseting Interface, OK!
Reseting Unicast Address, OK!
Reseting Route, OK!
Restart the computer to complete this action.


C:\Windows\system32>netsh int ipv6 reset reset.log
There's no user specified settings to be reset.


C:\Windows\system32>

I'll restart again and see if anything's improved


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

can we see an ipconfig /all from your friends computer connected to the router with the same cable


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Hmm I can try in a few minutes but I couldn't do it earlier. The computer is all in Russian and my friend doesn't really speak any English or know anything about computer's (she's actually basically my landlady and it's her daughter's computer.) Would you know how to run the Script, I couldn't find it earlier in the accessories box. 

I do have the IP addresses and gateway etc from that computer if it would help?


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

post the ip info anyway 



> Would you know how to run the Script, I couldn't find it earlier in the accessories box.


 can you explain further - you appear to have managed to do everything as required 

you can post the result in Russian - google translate is usually quite good and the ipconfig /all format is usually the same


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Oh sorry I meant I wasn't sure how to run "Command Prompt" on the Russian computer. On windows XP would I still hold down the windows key and press "R"? 

The IP info is:

IP Address: 10.0.59.134
Subnet Mask: 255.255.240.0
Gateway: 10.0.48.1
DNSR Server: 10.0.48.1
DNS Servers: 217.10.36.5
217.10.44.35
217.10.39.4
217.10.32.4

I have tried entering these details instead of automatically attempting to find the IP and DNS but it didn't seem to do anything


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*



> On windows XP would I still hold down the windows key and press "R"?


 yes 

but probably have enough info now 

make and model of the PC - they usually are supplied with time trail software like norton, mcafee and need to have the removal tools used to fully uninstal 

HP - have Norton
DELL - Mcafee


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

My Computer is an Acer Aspire 5742-384G64Mnrr


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Acer tend to use Kaspersky I think - do you know if this was on the PC at all ?


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

hmm it sounds vaguely familiar, I deleted most of the packaged software when I got the laptop. It doesn't seem to be on it anymore, I checked the list of Programs in the Uninstall section of Control Panel and Kaspersky isn't there.


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

we have had issues like this where a program has been uninstalled and still blocks 
Norton is probably the worse 

we could try running the removal tool - i have tried looking to see if i can find what ships with acers but not a lot of joy -

*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Kaspersky Removal Tool *
A link to Kaspersky - this varies with different versions
Removal tool for Kaspersky Lab products
Removal Tool for Kaspersky Anti-Virus 6.0 and Kaspersky Internet Security 6.0

*--------------------------------------------------------------*


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

ok I'll have a stab at it ! Thanks for your continued help!


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

ok - i just found a link to mcafee
Acer Service & Support
no date on the page


*--------------------------------------------------------------*

* Mcafee RemovalTool *
How to uninstall or reinstall supported McAfee consumer products using the McAfee Consumer Products Removal tool (MCPR.exe)
*--------------------------------------------------------------*

the actually recommend running the removal tool after you have uninstalled the product


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Unfortunately on my slow internet it looks like this download may take a while longer than I have. I will continue to download it but I may have to leave. Do you happen to have any other ideas as to what may be causing this if the Kapersky remover doesn't help. I'll have to try it out and check back on tomorrow


----------



## etaf

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

try the mcafee one as i found a link - its quite a small file i think - see previous post



> Do you happen to have any other ideas as to what may be causing this if the Kapersky remover doesn't help.


I am running out of ideas


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Thanks I know we've tried a lotnow. I guess computers just don't work sometimes. Bit of a pain though


----------



## joeeh

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Hi I've used both of the softwares to remove the antiviruses and neither of them have solved the problem. Does anyone have any other ideas as to what could be causing this problem? 

Much appreciated, 

Joe


----------



## epshatto

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Have you checked in Device Manager for errors with your network adapter?

Click Start -> Run (or hold down the Windows button+R), type devmgmt.msc, press enter

Click the + sign next to "Network adapters"

Is there a yellow exclamation point?


----------



## Kornhill

joeeh said:


> Hi thanks, I only have AVG on my computer no Norton or the like. I'm sorry to sound stupid but what is safemode? Is it a way of loading the computer?
> 
> below is the Ipconfig/all information:
> 
> Windows IP Configuration
> 
> Host Name . . . . . . . . . . . . : Joe-PC
> Primary Dns Suffix . . . . . . . :
> Node Type . . . . . . . . . . . . : Hybrid
> IP Routing Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> WINS Proxy Enabled. . . . . . . . : No
> 
> PPP adapter Internet MTS:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Internet MTS
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . :
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.71.6.199(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : 213.87.0.1
> 213.87.1.1
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
> 
> Unknown adapter Local Area Connection 5:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ZTE Mobile Connect Wireless Ethernet Adap
> ter #4
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-FF-B8-BF-2A-7A
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Unknown adapter Local Area Connection 4:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ZTE Mobile Connect Wireless Ethernet Adap
> ter #3
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-FF-B8-BF-2A-7A
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Unknown adapter Local Area Connection 3:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ZTE Mobile Connect Wireless Ethernet Adap
> ter #2
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-FF-B8-BF-2A-7A
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Unknown adapter Local Area Connection 2:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : ZTE Mobile Connect Wireless Ethernet Adap
> ter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 02-FF-B8-BF-2A-7A
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Wireless LAN adapter Wireless Network Connection:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Atheros AR5B97 Wireless Network Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-65-9D-A0-03-AF
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Ethernet adapter Local Area Connection:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Broadcom NetLink (TM) Gigabit Ethernet
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 1C-75-08-49-FA-4D
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : Yes
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::bcb1:53b4:a9c:40e2%11(Preferred)
> Autoconfiguration IPv4 Address. . : 169.254.64.226(Preferred)
> Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.0.0
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . :
> DHCPv6 IAID . . . . . . . . . . . : 243838493
> DHCPv6 Client DUID. . . . . . . . : 00-01-00-01-14-91-59-CB-1C-75-08-49-FA-4D
> 
> DNS Servers . . . . . . . . . . . : fec0:0:0:ffff::1%1
> fec0:0:0:ffff::2%1
> fec0:0:0:ffff::3%1
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Enabled
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{8F2A93BD-A19C-4EF8-9320-461672726301}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{3DE1FAC4-B916-448F-A747-E5A362D2FC66}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #2
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{CAB2AA97-0E44-4F9F-8CEC-DEA42FE9FAA0}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #3
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface:
> 
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Teredo Tunneling Pseudo-Interface
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> IPv6 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 2001:0:5ef5:79fd:3ca3:2a34:f5b8:f938(Pref
> erred)
> Link-local IPv6 Address . . . . . : fe80::3ca3:2a34:f5b8:f938%13(Preferred)
> Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : ::
> NetBIOS over Tcpip. . . . . . . . : Disabled
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{E3F4BAF9-666E-4B3E-BA89-056878868667}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #10
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{7C32848F-010C-49A1-9010-859E29B48CF0}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #11
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{DF4E57BD-19A9-471C-AF00-A34C558F62D4}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #12
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
> 
> Tunnel adapter isatap.{D31A8356-ACA1-4D61-BE48-D85493815C36}:
> 
> Media State . . . . . . . . . . . : Media disconnected
> Connection-specific DNS Suffix . :
> Description . . . . . . . . . . . : Microsoft ISATAP Adapter #13
> Physical Address. . . . . . . . . : 00-00-00-00-00-00-00-E0
> DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No
> Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes


According to your Ethernet setting, 169 is a close loop, you either need to check your cable or make sure you have a valid DHCP in the network.


----------



## Wand3r3r

*Re: "Local Area Connection" doesn't have a valid IP configuration...Windows 7 please*

Did you ever correct this bad ip address setup?

DHCP Enabled. . . . . . . . . . . : No <--- should be yes
Autoconfiguration Enabled . . . . : Yes
IPv4 Address. . . . . . . . . . . : 10.71.6.199(Preferred)
Subnet Mask . . . . . . . . . . . : 255.255.255.255 <--- only allows one ip address. no gateway possible.
Default Gateway . . . . . . . . . : 0.0.0.0 <--- no gateway = no internet


----------

